# Is anyone using the Vienna remote app with Vienna Ensemble pro?



## EmmCeeSq (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi there, 
Is anyone using the Vienna remote app with Vienna Ensemble pro? I'm trying to work out how to enable the 'Automatic Activation Mode' to enable the view on my ipad to switch automatically when I change instruments. There's nothing in the manual (they make incredible software, but have some of the worst documentation I've ever encountered) and while there are many mentions of it on the web, I can find no instructions at all.

Bit of a newbie one this, but grateful for any help. 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Feb 3, 2019)

Nobody? I guess this is why the competition is doing so well - they support the cr*p out of their stuff, and their user base is really active. Look at the amount of helpful content that comes from the guys at Spitfire audio, as an example. Whenever I have to engage with the VSL community (their forum is deader than disco and less helpful than a pet rock.) I get zip back. Great, great software and samples, but just so poorly supported. Shame.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Feb 3, 2019)

Mmh, is it really that poor ? I can not confirm this at all. I don't know the app, but whenever I contacted VSL support during the last 15 years, they responded pretty fast, were very helpful and commited till my problem was solved. So poorly supported software ? Not at all for me.


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Feb 3, 2019)

Good for you - that’s great that it’s been your experience. It has not been mine at all. Any chance you’ve got a solution to my issue, while you’re writing?


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh, sorry, just seen that you don’t know the app. No worries


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Feb 3, 2019)

And I used the wrong word!!! I meant ‘documented’ when I used ‘supported’. Just to clarify - their software and sample libraries are the best on the market (IMHO) but their documentation leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Feb 3, 2019)

EmmCeeSq said:


> And I used the wrong word!!! I meant ‘documented’ when I used ‘supported’. Just to clarify - their software and sample libraries are the best on the market (IMHO) but their documentation leaves much to be desired.


All I can say is, drop a mail to their support, I always got help.


----------

